# Century suggestions



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking for suggestions on some centuries in Colorado or California for May/June July of next year. Looking for no more than 4500' - 7500' total vertical gain...tough to train for in Florida.

already used google to find the Durango 100, Mountain to desert out of Teluride and the Healdsburg century, so comments on them appreciated as well.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Western States Ride calendar: Western States Ride Calendar

It'll be a while before the majority of 2015 rides are posted.


----------

